# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  ΕΜΑΘΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΙΟΘΕΤΗΜΕΝΗ

## dora81

ΘΕΛΩ Κ ΓΩ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΧΘΕΣ....ΕΙΜΑΙ 33ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΜΕΝΗ ΜΕ 2ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙΑ...ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΧΑΣΑΜΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΓΩ ΜΟΛΙΣ 13ΧΡΟΝΩΝ...ΟΙ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΑΝ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΗ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΔΑ ΣΤΟΡΓΗ..Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΜΕ ΗΘΟΣ ΑΞΙΕΣ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ...Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΑΣΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΕΡΡΕΥΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΦΕΘΗΚΕ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΜΑΓΑΛΩΣΕΙ....ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΡΑΧΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ...ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ Κ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ Η ΜΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΙΨΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...ΕΔΩΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ...ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΙΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΛΟΓΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑΣ...ΩΣΠΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ 9ΜΗΝΕΣ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΤΙΚΕ ΜΕ ΑΛΤΣΧΑΙΜΕΡ...ΕΚΤΟΤΕ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΩ..Κ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ ΜΕ ΛΑΤΡΕΙΑ...Κ ΘΑ ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΕΛΟΥΣ...ΧΘΕΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΙΟΘΕΤΗΜΕΝΗ ΟΧΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΤΑΣΦΡΑΓΙΣΤΟ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΟ...ΟΤΑΝ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟ ΕΜΑΘΑ(ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ)Η ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΗΠΙΑ ΛΕΣ Κ ΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΗΛΙΚΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ....ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΑΠΟΒΟΛΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ....Η ΕΝΣΤΙΚΤΟ..ΗΜΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΦΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥΣ Η ΕΛΠΙΔΑ...ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΜΕ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΑ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΜΗΝ ΜΕ ΧΑΣΟΥΝ...ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΙΛΙΑΣ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ Κ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΕΙ,ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ,ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ ΧΑΡΕΣ,ΠΟΙΟΣ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙΣ Κ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΧΑΙΡΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ...ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ Κ ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΨΕΜΑ...ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ ΜΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΣΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΛΑΤΡΕΨΑΝ Κ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΨΑ...ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ Κ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ...ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ.....ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΝΑ ΨΑΞΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΡΙΖΕΣ ΜΟΥ Κ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ...ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΞΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ...

----------


## spiros1981

> ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΕΙ,ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ,ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ ΧΑΡΕΣ,ΠΟΙΟΣ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙΣ Κ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΧΑΙΡΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ...ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ Κ ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΨΕΜΑ...ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ ΜΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΣΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΛΑΤΡΕΨΑΝ Κ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΨΑ...


αυτο ακριβως!τιποτα αλλο!

----------


## kerasi

Αν θελεις να ψαξεις παντως υπαρχει το παμε πακετο που εχει βρει πολλα περιστατικα. Εγω την βλεπω την εκπομπη καθε βδομαδα.

----------


## dora81

> Αν θελεις να ψαξεις παντως υπαρχει το παμε πακετο που εχει βρει πολλα περιστατικα. Εγω την βλεπω την εκπομπη καθε βδομαδα.


Αυτό που αναφέρεις είναι η έσχατη λύση των διακαώς απογοητευμένων ανθρώπων που λυσσομανούν να βρούν τους βιολογικούς γονείς τους. Σε μένα δεν ισχύει κατι τέτοιο, οι γονείς μου ηταν , είναι και θα είναι οι θετοί μου και δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει αυτό με τίποτα. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να ψάξω.

----------


## kerasi

Ναι απλα στο ειπα μηπως πεθανει η μαμα σου και αφου ο πατερας σου δε ζει, δεν θα μπορεις μετα να βρεις την ακρη. Το να εχεις την απορια ποιοι ειναι οι βιολογικοι γονεις, τι ειχε γινει κλπ δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θελεις τους θετους. Μπορει να σου ρθει η απορια στο μελλον.

----------


## spiros1981

δεν υπαρχει λογος να ψαξει και να βρει,ποιοι ανθρωποι δεν την θελανε και την δωσανε.ποιος ο λογος?οι γονεις της ειναι αυτοι που την μεγαλωσαν και δοξα τον θεο,βρηκε την αγαπη και την στοργη που επρεπε.ολα τα αλλα ειναι περριτα!

----------


## 66psy

μπραβο σου που το βλεπεις ετσι!
πολυ σωστο σκεπτικο!! μπραβο!

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα σου μελος,εισαι ακρως ισσοροποιημενη κ δικαιη απεναντι στην μητερα που σε μεγαλωσε συνεχισε να την στηριζεις με καθε τροπο!

----------


## Diana1982

> Αν θελεις να ψαξεις παντως υπαρχει το παμε πακετο που εχει βρει πολλα περιστατικα. Εγω την βλεπω την εκπομπη καθε βδομαδα.


αχ,εσύ κερασάκι....

----------


## kerasi

Τι να κανω ντιανα? Αφου ολο τετοια βλεπω στο πακετο. Η μανα σου το βλεπει? Kανονισε αμα δεις το δημητρακη στη γειτονια σου με πακετο απ τη μαμα!

----------


## Diana1982

> Τι να κανω ντιανα? Αφου ολο τετοια βλεπω στο πακετο. Η μανα σου δε το βλεπει?


Οχι,η μάνα μου προσπαθεί να εκποιήσει την περιουσία της.

----------


## kerasi

Ηθελα να ξερα τι θα τα κανει τοσα λεφτα γρια γυναικα! Νομιζει θα της βαλουνε κοντα? Κοιτα εκει μη τα κακαρωσει κ πανε ολα στα ιδρυματα.

----------


## spiros1981

> Οχι,η μάνα μου προσπαθεί να εκποιήσει την περιουσία της.


μηπως τις βρισκετε κανα γκαραζακι????? :D

----------

